# Beef tacos with beer and chocolate



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bastard

Me like


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

This sort of post is ruining akff. I'm scared to visit and risk leaving hungry and disatisfied. I just bit the cat as he walked by.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Thank you both. I have doggy bags worthy of mailing out from this one. Just PM me your address. ;-)


PM sent


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome.
Was that a boneless rib roast??? How posh.

Looks fantastic. A lime slice at the end sets it off. Orale!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Where you get adobe chillies. Is it by download and requires almost daily updates.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And here I was thinking how great my old El Paso tacos were last night, complete with the same brand of sauce.......I've been sold out!! I'm like one of those people who raves about the lovely fresh pacific dory they bought from the deli section of their supermarket.

I'm bookmarking this one!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Oh man. 4 days home and I was looking forward to some slow cooker experimentation, with this one being high on the list.
> 
> Smoky pulled pork - shot down.
> Bertros brand beef tacos - shot down.
> ...


Talking of slow cooking I'm giving serious thought to making a sous vide machine
(Spell checker puts that as sits wise)
Instructables have a couple of instructions for ~$45


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Making this now. Going for home made tortillas as well. Will report back.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome. Well worth the effort. Beans and chilli side effects currently causing some marital friction.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Wherever you may be let the wind blow free


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Bertros said:


> Top stuff Badmotorfinger a glad you liked! I'm intrigued by your homemade tortillas.. Did you make them on a proper tortilla press, or use a substitute? How'd they turn out?
> 
> (And I hope you had some leftovers try today.... Chilli is ALWAYS better the day after, and keeps the marital conversations going even longer :twisted: )


Just used simple tortilla recipe from net - http://allrecipes.com/recipe/authentic- ... tortillas/. Missus did the rolling. I'm not sure if she is 'proper' but end result was pretty good.

Had leftovers today with rice. Beef had mellowed a bit and was thoroughly enjoyed again. Have a couple of batches in freezer for future use.

Really enjoyed the salsa as well and it's good to be reminded of how a simple mix of fresh ingredients can be a refreshing change. Always enjoy the coriander and lime combo but don't use if often enough (great on oyster with ginger and sweet chilli).


----------

